# How to pick the right case



## Requoter (Sep 16, 2007)

About a week ago my parents gave me their PC, it's a Dell Vostro 200 with a burned out power supply, an average video card and a real ugly slim tower case.

So the first thing I tried to do is to get the mobo into my old case with a working power supply, it fitted perfectly. The problems began when I realized that some of the connectors between front panel controls (power, reset buttons, usb, audio) and the appropriate mobo pins didn't exactly match.

Also, the metal cover for back panel from my old case didn't match either. 

So, does anyone know are there specific cases for the Foxconn GM3302 mobo other than slim ones? Or any case will work? The case I was trying to use right now is pretty old which probably explains non-matching connectors.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like any standard ATX case will work. As the motherboard is a micro ATX.

The only problem I would see is transferring the i/o shield backplate

Plus some of those front panel wiring are sometime proprietary to dell


----------



## Requoter (Sep 16, 2007)

shotgn said:


> The only problem I would see is transferring the i/o shield backplate
> 
> Plus some of those front panel wiring are sometime proprietary to dell


These are the two things I was particularly concerned with.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

And those would be the things which everyone who has swapped out an OEM case has had to deal with. Almost always, the solution is reached by a mixture of sweat and ingenuity. 

Re - I/O shield: If the one on the new case cannot be modified to fit your board, try and remove the one from the old case and make it fit.

Re - Front panel wiring: Usually involves a magnifier of some sort and guess work. As above, your board is a standard mATX layout and uses what look to be the standard 10 pin (9 with key) headers for front panel I/O. USB ports and audio. 

Vostro 200 Slim Manual


----------

